# Annoying Adverts 2019



## twentythreedom (Dec 31, 2018)

Sofa / holiday ads already pissing me right off


----------



## Argonia (Dec 31, 2018)

They're all fucking irritaing hence the great invention of the mute button.


----------



## Mab (Jan 1, 2019)

Argonia said:


> They're all fucking irritaing hence the great invention of the mute button.


Yes, anything I watch on commercial tele I record and fast forward just can’t abide any.


----------



## Supine (Jan 1, 2019)

BBC


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 7, 2019)

That bloody Peleton advert..."and saddle."


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 7, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> That bloody Peleton advert..."and saddle."


Yeah that one does my head in, was gonna post about it myself 

Just go to the gym FFS


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 9, 2019)

Been watching CNN now and again, that Richard Quest in that business prog trailer - fuck me, that cunt isn't just annoying, he's so offensive deserves a fucking good kicking then a screwdriver shoving down his ear while he cries. Blowtorch his bollocks too. Cunt


----------



## MrSki (Jan 9, 2019)

Supine said:


> BBC


Fecking BBC spends about a minute between each programme advertising it own shows. Can piss me off especially on the radio.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 9, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Fecking BBC spends about a minute between each programme advertising it own shows. Can piss me off especially on the radio.


Not as much as this Quest fuckwad, I assure you. That cunt needs maiming


----------



## Idaho (Feb 12, 2019)

Not new this year... But that gold blend one :

"stand up if you've seen me cry"

So awful and mawkish that I find it hilarious and enraging.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2019)

Not annoying at all really ...

I saw it in English, but can only locate a French version at the moment.


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2019)

Alexa - helping you banish ill-thought-out pets to the shed when they get too big/annoying


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2019)

Toothpaste advertised as being "inspired by dentists" 

Toothpaste ads are pretty much always fucking irritating. Particularly when the actor is shown brushing their teeth, but quite clearly not using the actual product they are advertising


----------



## Idaho (Mar 8, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> Toothpaste advertised as being "inspired by dentists"


 this one brings on the spasms with me too. 

How about :

"I didn't know oral-b made toothpaste!" 

Really? Really? This is an astonishing development?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2019)

Idaho said:


> this one brings on the spasms with me too.
> 
> How about :
> 
> ...


I still have the untouched teeny sample tube that came with my toothbrush nearly 20 years ago.
In the days when I saw mainstream adverts I would wonder how people chose "features" in toothpaste.

For me it starts with a flavour I can stand so I buy fennel flavour. (Pernod-ish)

I only wish I could get chewing gum in that flavour. (I chew it while cycling to work and back - partly for the benefit of my teeth)
I have seriously considered saving all my used gum (as I do anyway - albeit carelessly) and adding fennel.

I have just added tea pickling back to my daily regime.

I have a scientist colleague doing Colgate-sponsored halitosis trials at the moment, but I have not volunteered my services.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> For me it starts with a flavour I can stand so I buy fennel flavour. (Pernod-ish)


Kingfisher? I love that one, if a little expensive.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

Take the chicken, go back for the fox. Oh hang on, take the fox go back for the chicken! 
Aaargh, it's bad enough I thought it was going to be one of those army (born in Leeds, made in the forces shite *) recruitment ads. No, it's barclays Bank shite instead. 

*if you can fix a pushbike, you can mend an aircraft carrier. Oh yeh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2019)

All the people who contributed shit poems for the bank advert should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> All the people who contributed shit poems for the bank advert should be ashamed of themselves.


You've a cold heart DC . Love blossomed over some batter after school on the high Street.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 15, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> You've a cold heart DC . Love blossomed over some batter after school on the high Street.


At the chip shop?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 16, 2019)

That Peloton one continues to vex


----------



## dessiato (Apr 16, 2019)

I like advertising. In fact I used to have a large collection of TV adverts on tape. I should start a new collection.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2019)

There's a Domino's add at the moment which shows the classic shot of lifting a slice of pizza and all the hot, melty mozzarella string clinging to the rest of the pizza. This is annoying me as I've had a few domino's pizzas recently and it's unclear whether they put any cheese on them at all.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 19, 2019)

Scottish mummy cooking the leg of Tesco lamb for her student sons is grating on me now 

All the fucking over-50s life cover / funeral plan etc ads piss me off too. 

And the fucking Oral-B toothpaste one, that woman needs shooting. You didn't know Oral-B made toothpaste? Fuck off


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 19, 2019)

I am amazed people actually watch ads.

I just record stuff, and skip the ads, makes for a much more enjoyable viewing experience.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2019)

Facebook ads are really weird  at the moment abstract pieces of text advertising all sorts of things and advertisers from miles away.

But at least you get to argue with them.

I had an interesting chat on an advert for the sheltered over 55 accommodation I cycle past every night

I accused them of it all being armchairs milky tea and daytime TV  

I was able to put them straight a bit about  brexit  and people like me who plan to  live in another European country and not be a burden either there or here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2019)

And now Facebook advert Lost in Time as well as having no indication on the front page of who it's by and what it's about.

"christmas and new year opening time 
normal time until 22nd
23rd sunday 10/2
24 monday 10/4
closed 25december till 9 jan 2019
wish you all marry christmas and happy new year"

Russian bots ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2019)

I usually record and fast fwd past ads, but the amount of time on ads vs actual programmes can be enormous, especially on popular channels / programmes (I'm looking at CBSdramareality in particular !)
Recently staying (for work) in hotel with half decent range of channels, but without recording / pause facility. Resulted in reading a book instead ...

Currently I hate the hwawei ad, mainly because of the sound track.

e2a - In the past I've hated most of the Halifax ads, especially theWoOz based one, but for a change the current one with the magic "slinky spring is actually quite good ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 21, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> I usually record and fast fwd past ads, but the amount of time on ads vs actual programmes can be enormous, especially on popular channels / programmes (I'm looking at CBSdramareality in particular !)



In the good old days (did I just type that? ) the limit was an average of 6 minutes of ads per hour, and a maximum of 7 minutes in any one hour, this 
was to encourage longer off-peak transmission hours, paid for by more peak time ads, which produce more revenue. 

Now the public service channels (ITV, C-4 & 5) are allowed 7 / 8, but the rest of the channels are allowed 9 / 12. 

12 minutes of ads in an hour, plus trailers & promos, is way too much IMO.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> In the good old days (did I just type that? ) the limit was an average of 6 minutes of ads per hour, and a maximum of 7 minutes in any one hour, this
> was to encourage longer off-peak transmission hours, paid for by more peak time ads, which produce more revenue.
> 
> Now the public service channels (ITV, C-4 & 5) are allowed 7 / 8, but the rest of the channels are allowed 9 / 12.
> ...



I most certainly agree with that ^^^. 12/60 is way too high a ratio. (so 20% of the hour is what I consider to be wasted time !)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm sure I've posted it before on here but watching The Simpsons in NYC in 1997 there were 3 ad breaks during the programme and one between the end of it and the credits.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)

Fucking grammarly on YouTube.
"You too can write essays as cliched as 1990s PowerPoint presentations"

I confess I need something like that in French for writing formal letters... I refuse to write formal letters in English so haven't a clue.


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2019)

That "one to one" cambridge plan diet advert - "something big in my life was making me stress, my butt didn't fit in my little black dress" - ffs, really???


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2019)

That Samsung advert where people spontaneously offer to wirelessly charge up other some other random member of the public's phone by placing their exact same model of phone on top of the others.

Yeah right like _that's_ ever gonna be a thing.


----------



## circleline (May 16, 2019)

Glad that the Trivago bint seems to have died a bit of a death..

Not annoying but am quietly enjoying the (Heineken..? Ooh no, just googled: All that advertising mega-budget wasted on me, as is, in fact: Strongbow ) ad with the band in the pub singing 'Electric Dreams'.  Yeah, was wondering: did they find an honest band in the pub or was this a starry, stroppy, session-singer-style staging..?

Do you recognise the Gateshead pub in the latest Strongbow advert?


----------



## StoneRoad (May 16, 2019)

that huawei one's music is really getting annoying now.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 16, 2019)

The Welsh lad asking the Fosters surfers for advice. It'd be annoying enough if it were infrequent, but it's all the effing time on the ITV player.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2019)

Seen in Tapatalk - clearly leaving the demographic fairly wide ...


----------



## Lancman (May 30, 2019)

I bought some flowers from Serena Flowers recently; never again. Their damned adverts keep crashing in on whatever I'm watching but especially when I'm watching a classical music concert on Utube.


----------



## sonia blake (Jun 13, 2019)

I am totally sick of those funeral plan ads! I am fully aware of my own mortality but don't  want to be constantly reminded of it. They are like circling vultures! I also record and fast forward as much as I can but you can't  always plan ahead. Perhaps it wouldn't  bother someone who is young but the older you get the more annoying and dire it becomes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2019)

sonia blake said:


> I am totally sick of those funeral plan ads! I am fully aware of my own mortality but don't  want to be constantly reminded of it. They are like circling vultures! I also record and fast forward as much as I can but you can't  always plan ahead. Perhaps it wouldn't  bother someone who is young but the older you get the more annoying and dire it becomes.


And speaking as an ageing atheist with no dependants I struggle to care what they do with me if I don't manage to arrange my own sky burial or composting or simply getting eaten by my neighbour's cats or random wildlife...

I hope my (hopefully) French neighbours don't give me the whole bells and smells deal...

For a while I thought of heading out to sea in a leaky boat with an anchor tied to my waist and a bottle or two of my best claret ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2019)

I just had an unusually trashy advert on Youtube.
Due to my interests I get a lot of  industrial adverts which can be interesting.
I would love to find some way of killing the grammarly ones ...


----------



## gosub (Jun 15, 2019)

Ant&Dec Bank advert


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 19, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Take the chicken, go back for the fox. Oh hang on, take the fox go back for the chicken!
> Aaargh, it's bad enough I thought it was going to be one of those army (born in Leeds, made in the forces shite *) recruitment ads. No, it's barclays Bank shite instead.
> 
> *if you can fix a pushbike, you can mend an aircraft carrier. Oh yeh.


Yeah, if she was that good at solving problems why didn't she stay in the car to move the wind turbine? She was doing it remotely anyway.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm glad they banned that gender stereotyped baby milk advert. That fucking thing made me shout at the TV if it was on.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 19, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I'm glad they banned that gender stereotyped baby milk advert. That fucking thing made me shout at the TV if it was on.


Which one was that?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 19, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Which one was that?


The one where one girl baby stretched her leg and was clearly going to be a ballerina, and the two boy babies who played with an abacus and climbed on the sofa were going to be a maths/engineering professor and a climber. 

I think it was SMA follow on milk.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2019)

That's pretty grim - even worse are the comments.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 19, 2019)

Every time I see this thread I feel sad that twentythreedom will never be annoyed by another advert


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2019)

Are these an actual thing ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2019)

Posted today 25th June.
Just so much wrong with this advert ... though at least it gives the location.


----------



## gosub (Jun 25, 2019)

British Airways Its a Spanish company


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 26, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Are these an actual thing ?
> 
> View attachment 174860



Probably, they look like knee supports with springs rather than anything useful or robotic.

If you search YouTube you'll find some Japanese Oaps testing proper robo exoskeletons to pick fruit and garden with though.


----------



## gosub (Jun 26, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Probably, they look like knee supports with springs rather than anything useful or robotic.
> 
> If you search YouTube you'll find some Japanese Oaps testing proper robo exoskeletons to pick fruit and garden with though.


That sounds like a Brexit solution..


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2019)

Theres pages and pages of this shit.

edit: At least its a parody account, images are real though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> If you search YouTube you'll find some Japanese Oaps testing proper robo exoskeletons to pick fruit and garden with though.


I may have to start saving up for one of those


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2019)

WTAF ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2019)

Jamie Theakston and Amanda Holden on Heart breakfast show. 

For a thousand reasons, no


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2019)

"Tribal Glamping" near Glastonbury - the punters will apparently "forage" in a "food forest"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 9, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> [... the punters will apparently "forage" in a "food forest"



If only Stan was still with us.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 9, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> If only Stan was still with us.



Or Stalin.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 21, 2019)

Nordvpn . Footballers are usually wooden in adverts but somehow the Liverpool players achieve this when they're just looking at their phones

And sitting around in the dressing room looking at screens in silence doesn't show great team spirit


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2019)

That one for the lottery where they are all sitting in the call centre while the balls drop and then the phones start ringing and the woman happily confirms that yes you won 1.1 million quid.

I actually can't imagine many jobs that don't actually involve dead bodies much more soul destroying than having "HAHA it WASN'T you" constantly rubbed in your face while you graciously smile and congratulate other people while probably wondering how to make it to the end of the month without a payday loan...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 5, 2019)

Epona said:


> That one for the lottery where they are all sitting in the call centre while the balls drop and then the phones start ringing and the woman happily confirms that yes you won 1.1 million quid.
> 
> I actually can't imagine many jobs that don't actually involve dead bodies much more soul destroying than having "HAHA it WASN'T you" constantly rubbed in your face while you graciously smile and congratulate other people while probably wondering how to make it to the end of the month without a payday loan...


I was just sitting here thinking the same. Having worked in a call centre and found it soul destroying, that would be the epitome of 'fuck me, my life is shite'.


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I was just sitting here thinking the same. Having worked in a call centre and found it soul destroying, that would be the epitome of 'fuck me, my life is shite'.



I mean I've worked in the funeral sector, I just think a job congratulating lottery winners would be too depressing for me.


----------



## karanight (Aug 5, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> All the people who contributed shit poems for the bank advert should be ashamed of themselves.


Couldn't agree more.  Whoever thought those up shouldn't be allowed to think ever again


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 5, 2019)

Apart from the funeral plan adverts, which I hate with a passion.
The equity release ones make me cringe nearly as much as the payday loans.

And my pet hate at the moment are the credit score ones (they've been around for a while) but the current crop are quite dreadful.
Apart from the "wot doing ?" dog ... he's cute


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2019)

Two women are exercising and discussing their holiday costs.

Another woman jumps in between them to say "actually..." Basically, like she's a real life version of a pop-up ad. And instead of saying fuck off, we were having a private conversation here! they're very appreciative of her intruding into their chat with an ad for a company.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2019)

.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 31, 2019)

Bensons for beds, make up your bed without any sheets or duvet 
 (trying to give deep water a go lol)  

Also has anyone seen the Gucci advert with Harry Styles i think it is, and immediately thought "Charles Manson cult"? We actually thought it was an ad for one of those documentaries.


----------



## Epona (Sep 21, 2019)

"What do you want a vacuum cleaner to do?"

I want it to suck the fucking dust off the floor tbh.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 21, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Kingfisher? I love that one, if a little expensive.



Grandpa A always used Euthymol (it smells like Olbas oil - tastes like it, too. Come to think of it, I think he used to gargle with Olbas oil mouthwash, I don't think that exists anymore), whilst humming something about remembering he was a plum  (must've been summat on the radio during the war).


----------



## Gaia (Sep 21, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Every time I see this thread I feel sad that twentythreedom will never be annoyed by another advert



I also feel sad that he'll also never be annoyed by another seagull (yes, I know I never knew him, but I always feel sad when someone goes before they really should do, because it's fucking shite).


----------



## Idaho (Sep 30, 2019)

Those Sixt adverts.... Sigh.

They are the latest of a long line of "stupid person hates/is angry about advertised product" advert.

Oh, if a stupid person doesn't like what is clearly an excellent value commercial offering then they must be stupid. I don't want to like that stupid person, therefore I like the product.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 8, 2019)

It's seems the red haired Oral B woman has finally worked out after 3 years of being in the advert that she's selling a toothpaste 

PS. What happened to Twentythreedom?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2019)

savoloysam said:


> PS. What happened to Twentythreedom?


https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/rip-twentythreedom.364379/


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 8, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/rip-twentythreedom.364379/


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 8, 2019)

Epona said:


> That one for the lottery where they are all sitting in the call centre while the balls drop and then the phones start ringing and the woman happily confirms that yes you won 1.1 million quid.
> 
> I actually can't imagine many jobs that don't actually involve dead bodies much more soul destroying than having "HAHA it WASN'T you" constantly rubbed in your face while you graciously smile and congratulate other people while probably wondering how to make it to the end of the month without a payday loan...


Must be some scope for fraud in this role though, perhaps somebody calls who is clearly a dick so you say 'no sorry, that's defo not a winner' then get a mate to turn up at their house with a fake Lotto Revenue ID badge and confiscate that golden piece of paper. Or something.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 8, 2019)

Talking of lotteries. Am I the only one that has noticed only white familes are paraded as winners on the postcode lottery. It is a _postcode_ lottery right?


----------



## Idaho (Oct 29, 2019)

Hampton by Hilton... Dave, if you don't enjoy being with your friends or doing any of the same activities, why go on holiday with them? Why not just go by yourself on a budget hotel holiday?


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 31, 2019)

Those 'Get Ready for Brexit' on the 31st October adverts on telly and radio, the 31st being the date that we will be leaving the EU.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 13, 2019)

Jesus wept. Just seen the Sainsbury's Christmas advert. What a pile of utter tripe.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 15, 2019)

The Yorkshire Tea advert with Sean Bean

I was wondering how he would be killed off in a 30 second advert.  I feel let down by him surviving


----------



## gosub (Dec 15, 2019)

Chicken McNuggets as dog treats


----------



## merlin1066 (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank God there is a mute button.Personally i would gather every cunt that has lost their self esteem by agreeing to make these abominations then sit them on a giant couch and put their ads on a continuous loop until they are all dribbling wrecks needing a straight jacket and padded cell.


----------

